

Instant Django Application Development Starter - pydanny
http://www.amazon.com/Instant-Application-Development-Starter-ebook/dp/B00BKXQT7O/?tag=cn-001-20

======
pydanny
I haven't reviewed it yet, but I believe more Django books is a good thing. In
fact, I think the more programming books there are the better.

